# Can anyone identify the breed(s) of my cat?



## hm_uk (May 24, 2011)

She is female, btw. I was just wondering if anyone can identify the breed of my cat, or perhaps the main breed? We know she has tortoiseshell but wondering if there is Burmese in there also. Thank you.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Tortoiseshell is a colour, not a breed. She's just a moggy I'm afraid. Beautiful cat though 

Liz


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

id say a domestic shorthair .Tort.very pretty she is to.


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

She's a pretty lady! Her colour is "tortie and white". Her breed is "moggie"!


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Lovely moggie mogster  Can't see any burmese


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

shes beautiful :001_wub:


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Off topic a bit but does anyone know why there's a "thumbs down" on my post? Have I stupidly clicked on something I shouldn't have? Never seen that before...


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Dozymoo said:


> Off topic a bit but does anyone know why there's a "thumbs down" on my post? Have I stupidly clicked on something I shouldn't have? Never seen that before...


Its at the bottom when you post, you can choose an icon. I chose a cool face! lol


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> Its at the bottom when you post, you can choose an icon. I chose a cool face! lol


Shoot! I've been here 2 years and I've never bothered with that! Hazards of typing on an iPhone I guess! At least I now know what it does! Sorry for the accidental thumbs down.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

just as everyone said, a moggie, did you see both parents?


----------



## hm_uk (May 24, 2011)

Yes, the mother was a ginger tabby, and I can't remember the father particularly well. I think he was black and white. There were two kittens to choose from, and her male brother had a splotchy black and white pattern.

Sorry, I am new to cats. You all say she is a 'moggie' - this means she is a combination of many breeds, correct? Is it possible to tell which? 

Also, thank you for all the compliments! I agree, she is a beautiful cat; love her to bits...


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Moggie basically means mixed breed or cross breed 

The parents sound like moggies also. Its impossible to tell the mix of breeds 

She does look lovely though


----------



## hm_uk (May 24, 2011)

She hasn't been neutered; yet she has never been pregnant! The vet assured us she would be pregnant in a matter of months if she was not neutered. We live in a fairly isolated rural area, but I have seen other cats around. Maybe none of them are good enough for her? She doesn't seem particularly social with other cats, but then again, we don't see her all the time...


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

hm_uk said:


> She hasn't been neutered; yet she has never been pregnant! The vet assured us she would be pregnant in a matter of months if she was not neutered. We live in a fairly isolated rural area, but I have seen other cats around. Maybe none of them are good enough for her? She doesn't seem particularly social with other cats, but then again, we don't see her all the time...


Why do you want to breed her? its pretty irresponsible, plus, she is at risk of so many horrible things.

Seriously, spay her. Why would you want her out there mating with random cats?

She may be pretty, but there are a million other cats like her being PTS cos no one wants them, kittens, older cats, all the same.


----------



## hm_uk (May 24, 2011)

What sort of things is she at risk? Plus, we wouldn't really mind if she mated with a random cat and had kittens. Sorry, I don't see the problem with it.

Here is another picture:


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Are you a troll? Seriously? Would you like your daughter out there having sex with whoever, picking up all sorts of diseases and getting pregnant? Probably not, so why is it ok for your cat.

She can get pyometra, a diseased, puss filled uterus. She can pick up all sorts of things from other cats!

Calls are really uncomfortable for a cat, yet you want to put her through that.

She is not breeding material. She is a moggy. I imagine shes too young to be mated...

People like you should be banned from owning animals.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

shes a moggie, she is on no breed, nor really a mixture of breeds.

I cant add much more as I think this is possibly a troll! and I dont like to feed them  :nono:


----------



## hm_uk (May 24, 2011)

She's about two or so years old, so she is fully grown, yes? And frankly, the only cats around here are owned by other people, who I'm sure take good care of the health of their own cats. And yes, I'd be perfectly happy with my daughter having sex with whoever she wants, if she was old enough, as my cat is. But whatever, she is my first cat, so I don't claim to know anything about feline STDs...

This is really awful, I am not a 'troll'. If it appears that I am being excessively ignorant, then assume that, not that I am trying to rile you up...


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> Are you a troll? Seriously? Would you like your daughter out there having sex with whoever, picking up all sorts of diseases and getting pregnant? Probably not, so why is it ok for your cat.
> 
> She can get pyometra, a diseased, puss filled uterus. She can pick up all sorts of things from other cats!
> 
> ...


lol 'are you a trol' oh i love you! lol


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

hm_uk said:


> She's about two or so years old, so she is fully grown, yes? And frankly, the only cats around here are owned by other people, who I'm sure take good care of the health of their own cats. And yes, I'd be perfectly happy with my daughter having sex with whoever she wants, if she was old enough, as my cat is. But whatever, she is my first cat, so I don't claim to know anything about feline STDs...


Well I hope they are responsible, not an utter idiot like you, and have neutered their animals, hence your cats lack of pregnancy.

There are a lot of STD's for cats, I suggest you research them.

And spay your poor cat. Animal abuse at its worst...


----------



## hm_uk (May 24, 2011)

That's pretty low to accuse me of abusing my cat. If I wanted her to have kittens, then do I just keep her locked up indoors?


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

hm_uk said:


> That's pretty low to accuse me of abusing my cat. If I wanted her to have kittens, then do I just keep her locked up indoors?


What. WHY do you want her to have kittens?? There is liteally no reason to put her through that! She could die!

If you want a kitten, go adopt or buy a kitten. Why do you have to treat your pet as a bloody baby machine?

It IS abuse to leave a cat calling which can lead to a PUSS FILLED UTERUS. How is allowing your cat to go through that not abuse? It is abuse to let your intact cat go outside and have sex with whatever cat takes its fancy!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Can you feed trolls after mid night? serious question


----------



## hm_uk (May 24, 2011)

Please stop being so dramatic. And for the last time, it's not abuse. Thanks for alerting me to these dangers, and I'll look into it, but I'll be getting more opinions before doing anything. Please can someone lock this. This was a complete disaster...


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> Can you feed trolls after mid night? serious question


Well all the trolls wants baby trolls...

Thing is I can never tell, there are plenty of idiots who do think these things...


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

hm_uk said:


> Please stop being so dramatic. And for the last time, it's not abuse. Thanks for alerting me to these dangers, and I'll look into it, but I'll be getting more opinions before doing anything. Please can someone lock this. This was a complete disaster...


It is abuse. Spay the poor animal. She can't look after herself, its your job. And right now you are failing her dramatically.


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> Well all the trolls wants baby trolls...
> 
> Thing is I can never tell, there are plenty of idiots who do think these things...


sad thing is i think its a real post a troll wouldnt want the thread closed


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

well i think its the same troll as the other day


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> well i think its the same troll as the other day


and the day before and the day before and the day before?

Probably... I wonder which moggy breeding member it is.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

mr troll were on to you the net is closing in...


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> and the day before and the day before and the day before?
> 
> Probably... I wonder which moggy breeding member it is.


Glowworm which moggy breeder did you upset once?any ideas?


----------



## hm_uk (May 24, 2011)

Sorry to hear you got trolled. But every once in a while, a real ****-for-brains does come along. Frankly, you are abusing ME with all these unnecessary comments. Just stop posting and wait for someone to lock this.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

If your not a troll i apolagise


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

hm_uk said:


> Sorry to hear you got trolled. But every once in a while, a real ****-for-brains does come along. Frankly, you are abusing ME with all these unnecessary comments. Just stop posting and wait for someone to lock this.


Well until I start ( I wont say rape, but its as close as) attacking you physically, impregnating you. Forcing you to go through uncomfortable periods which could give you a disease. Giving you STD's, forcing you to have kittens, then my abuse doesnt come close to yours.

And to we love BHS's: All of them...


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

hm_uk said:


> Sorry to hear you got trolled. But every once in a while, a real ****-for-brains does come along. Frankly, you are abusing ME with all these unnecessary comments. Just stop posting and wait for someone to lock this.


if you are genuine please educate yourself on what you are doing for the sake of our cat


----------



## hm_uk (May 24, 2011)

Why are talking about it like it's some kind of rendition? I thought the relationship between cats was meant to be natural...


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

hm_uk said:


> Why are talking about it like it's some kind of rendition? I thought the relationship between cats was meant to be natural...


I'd love you to go and watch what they do. They bloody line up for a cat in heat. YES its nature for cats to reproduce, does it mean that it should be allowed to go on and on when so many cats have no homes.

You dont know the health of your cat, nor the toms. Your kittens could die of genetic diseases.

If its so natural, then you wont be taking her to the vet when she gets stuck in labour to get a £700 cesaerean, cos its just natural for her to die in labour?


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

hm_uk said:


> That's pretty low to accuse me of abusing my cat. If I wanted her to have kittens, then do I just keep her locked up indoors?


no you neuter them at 6 months old 

also you said that your cat was 1 year old & now she is 2 years old?



we love bsh's said:


> Can you feed trolls after mid night? serious question


no very bad to!!

***

I dont think anyone else should reply to this, they are obviouslty asking questions then ... at the end waiting for replys, just ingnore them! 

IF they are real, then please neuter your cat


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Pics all removed, perhaps we will see them recycled in another thread about pregnant cats.


----------



## hm_uk (May 24, 2011)

I just don't feel comfortable having them up there, thanks.
And don't worry, I asked a moderator to delete this topic and remove my account. So I guess you got what you wanted.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

hm_uk said:


> I just don't feel comfortable having them up there, thanks.
> And don't worry, I asked a moderator to delete this topic and remove my account. So I guess you got what you wanted.


Your cat spayed? I hope so.


----------



## hm_uk (May 24, 2011)

Well, not that yet. I didn't just go and perform a DIY histerectomy on my cat, now that would be abuse. You just seemed to keen to bash me.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

hm_uk said:


> Well, not that yet. I didn't just go and perform a DIY histerectomy on my cat, now that would be abuse. You just seemed to keen to bash me.


Honestly, I don't want to bash people. You were the one who stated your had no problem with your cat mating with randoms. I simply stated i DID have a problem with it, and exactly why.


----------

